# Road Trip Southern Wales/South West England



## jimbojones (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi All,

I’m planning a trip (from Ireland) around the Bristol Estuary and back (ie Fishguard/Pembroke through Southern Wales, Bristol, Bath, Cornwall, Devon). I’m planning to go for 1 week within the middle of the present month (Sept 2010). I’m presently compiling my own internet research for the trip. In the meantime, if anyone with experience has any specific do’s and don’t’s for the region, I am all ears. 

All opinions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks In Advance for all responses.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Sounds good to me, but please beware how narrow the roads can be in devon and cornwall, not good for large motorhomes, good luck. Dennis


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome. If you're planning to stay on sites then the CC site at Baltic Wharf Bristol is a gem. It's right on the wharf side with an easy walk ( past the SS Great Britain) or hail-and-ride ferry or bus into the city and much to see and do.

It's not an easy site to book into but, being out of school holidays, you might be lucky. 

G


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If you get the chance visit Cardiff as the site is in the City Centre and brilliant for seeing the City. The site is owned by the City Council so you will need to google to get the address and phone number if you're interested. Bristol at Baltic Wharf (Caravan Club site) as mentioned above is another good one.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

If the weather is nice, spend some time on the Pembrokshire coast and/or the Gower peninsular. Views to die for!


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

Caerfai campsite, just outside St David's and not too far from Fishguard.
Lovely first stop and great walks on the Pemb. coastal path.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

thats a lot to cover in a week if you follow the coast it's around trip of over 800 miles and driving on uk roads about 3 to 4 hours a day 
chapter


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

As a small courtesy, try not to refer to Cornwall as part of England...

Pard


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

chapter said:


> thats a lot to cover in a week if you follow the coast it's around trip of over 800 miles and driving on uk roads about 3 to 4 hours a day
> chapter


Have to agree, that's a lot of travel in a week! I think In would cut the itinary down a little, or extend your time. Either way, you will see some stunning scenery. Enjoy


----------

